# Pro Chem Anavar - Advice needed!



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

Yo guys.

Basically i need abit of advice on this. Is pro chem any good?, i havent really heard any bad reviews about this lab. Iv heard they were real good then fell off at around 2010. Are they still in business? Has anyone here been on a 6-8 week pro chem anavar cycle?

Im 21 been training for 1 year now (3 times a week gym routine), im roughly *72 kilograms (159 pounds) (11.5 Stone) Height: 5'7.*

*
*

*
*I got hold of some anavar (pictures attached) 100mg, 10mg tablets.

Just wanted to get some advice on the dosage. Would 50mg a day be decent for 6 weeks? Also i have been given mixed messages about whether to do a PCT post cycle. Anavar @ 50mg for around 6 weeks isn't known to people shut down, but will most likely suppress up to 30% of my natural test. Would PCT be needed? I wouldnt do any PCT anyway beside Clomid. What reccomended dosages of Clomid would be right for me?

Oh and i know anavar isn't known to affect one's hair but i purchased Saw Palmetto just to be on the safe side. Should i take this at the same time with my Anavar? (along with my other supplements, multi vitamin, fish oil, grape seed extract?)

If someone could address these questions i would be very greatful!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

PC is a good lab apart from 2 product issues last year, 100mg ED for 8wks, PCT is a personal choice, clomid would be fine if thats what you want to use, 50mg ED for 3wks should be ok.


----------



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> PC is a good lab apart from 2 product issues last year, 100mg ED for 8wks, PCT is a personal choice, clomid would be fine if thats what you want to use, 50mg ED for 3wks should be ok.


Thanks. Wouldn't 50mg of Anavar be okay though? I feel as if 100mg is too much. Also it says my anavar was MADE in 2010 thats last year? What kind of product issues did pro chem have?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

100mg is a low dose of var but take 50mg if you want.

PC had a couple of issues with tren E and T400 IIRC.


----------



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> 100mg is a low dose of var but take 50mg if you want.
> 
> PC had a couple of issues with tren E and T400 IIRC.


Oh okay cool. Well im basically looking to bulk up, put on muscle weight but at the same time look lean and get that flat stomach, with the help of doing alot of workout in the gym.

Would i see noticeable gains with 50mg? Im not after anything too big.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

You won't see much in the way of gains on only 50mg mate. Even 100mg doesn't give much in the ways of gains, i find it a good med for strength and hardening and i can happily lose a few lb's of BF without showing a drop in weight on the scales.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Agree with Mars, this stuff by PC is decent, but 100mg minimum to see the best from it, its very mild, I wouldn't worry about it like i would running drol or so for 8 weeks.

I use 50mg var/50mg winny but will increase last few weeks before I go away.


----------



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmm.. ok thanks for the replies. Its just that im getting contradictive information on this board, as on this thread here ( http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/35587-everything-you-need-know-about-anavar.html)

It says quote



> ''Myth #2 - Var is a weak anabolic, and is not effective unless stacked with a more androgenic compound.
> 
> This could not be further from the truth.* At dosages of 40mg a day *and higher, anavar is incredibly effective at adding water free LBM. At around day 6-7, increased vascularity should become apparent (assuming your oxandrolone is legitimate in its dosing), and strength gains should start appearing around day 14.
> 
> If used during a clean bulk, gains of 10-20 pounds are possible. If cutting, you will maintain weight, or even put on 5-10 pounds (depending on the rate of fat loss/severity of diet). You will keep all of your gains with proper PCT.''


Quote ''



> CYCLE
> 
> *Anavar should be run @ at least 40mg a day to see all of the benefits it offers*. Dosages upwards of 80mg have been shown to exhibit diminishing returns. Also, i cant imagine the intensity of the pumps at that kind of dosage.


:\


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

A.J. said:


> Hmm.. ok thanks for the replies. Its just that im getting contradictive information on this board, as on this thread here ( http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/35587-everything-you-need-know-about-anavar.html)
> 
> It says quote
> 
> ...


Well one of doesn't know what we are talking about then, and it isn't me, you don't have to take my advice, i just offered it from my 20+ years of experience and 5 years of studying andrology and endocrinology  .


----------



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Well one of doesn't know what we are talking about then, and it isn't me, you don't have to take my advice, i just offered it from my 20+ years of experience and 5 years of studying andrology and endocrinology  .


Appreciate it bro. Will consider upping my dosage. Gonna do abit more reading lol

By the way. Var doesnt affect my hair right? lol im kinda paro about the hair loss thing! Even though i got some saw palmetto im still abid paro


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

If your worried about being shut down (just reading back through your 1st post) and other stuff, I don't think AAS are for you at the minute, basically because you seem very naieve.....keep reading up and get your diet and cardio in order 1st if you havent.

You can quote articles until you end up your own ****hole mate, what really matters, bottom line, is that you have had two people who have run what you want to run, telling you straight how it is, if you still cannot decide for yourself and need it all working out then as I say, leave them for the time being.


----------



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> If your worried about being shut down (just reading back through your 1st post) and other stuff, I don't think AAS are for you at the minute, basically because you seem very naieve.....keep reading up and get your diet and cardio in order 1st if you havent.
> 
> You can quote articles until you end up your own ****hole mate, what really matters, bottom line, is that you have had two people who have run what you want to run, telling you straight how it is, if you still cannot decide for yourself and need it all working out then as I say, leave them for the time being.


You read a post i made last year. I dont mind about the shutting down because quite frankly... 6 week var wont shut you down mate just supresses you around 20-30%. Some people use test boosters some just let their body built it back up others use clomid others use nolva. My cardio and training is good. Im just saying theres a sticky thread quoting what i stated above. I respect the other two's reply on the dosage and like i said i will read up more on this (so far i have and a majority of users have seen decent gains on 50mg). So yeah cheers for the input mate.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

erm no.....I read the post you posted today...



A.J. said:


> Also i have been given mixed messages about whether to do a PCT post cycle. Anavar @ 50mg for around 6 weeks isn't known to people shut down, but will most likely suppress up to 30% of my natural test. Would PCT be needed? I wouldnt do any PCT anyway beside Clomid. What reccomended dosages of Clomid would be right for me?
> 
> Oh and i know anavar isn't known to affect one's hair but i purchased Saw Palmetto just to be on the safe side. Should i take this at the same time with my Anavar? (along with my other supplements, multi vitamin, fish oil, grape seed extract?) re....why sodding ask then lol???
> 
> ...


Don't read too much into that thread you quoted, most is a load of b0llox, Var is good, when bodyfat is low, im assuming at your height to weight, your quite lean? If your carrying excess baggage, things like tren, var etc arn't worth it, UNLESS your using them solely for strength like a powerlifter would.


----------



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> erm no.....I read the post you posted today...
> 
> Don't read too much into that thread you quoted, most is a load of b0llox, Var is good, when bodyfat is low, im assuming at your height to weight, your quite lean? If your carrying excess baggage, things like tren, var etc arn't worth it, UNLESS your using them solely for strength like a powerlifter would.


Oh that post? Thought u meant my old 1. No just to clear things im not worried about the pct. And isnt var meant to be good for cutting? Isnt it a good fat burner as i read often?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

A.J. said:


> Oh that post? Thought u meant my old 1. No just to clear things im not worried about the pct. And isnt var meant to be good for cutting? Isnt it a good fat burner as i read often?


People seem to think it is but remember a LOT that are running it are dieting anyway so maybe just a placebo effect on fatloss, strength and veins are the best bits to it, on a personal note.

I wouldn't consider it a fat burner, muscle hardening, so when your on it, you take on that chiselled effect, stone like even.


----------



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> People seem to think it is but remember a LOT that are running it are dieting anyway so maybe just a placebo effect on fatloss, strength and veins are the best bits to it, on a personal note.
> 
> I wouldn't consider it a fat burner, muscle hardening, so when your on it, you take on that chiselled effect, stone like even.


Ok bro cheers for that info. How about hair loss with anavar? Not common right? Im on saw palmetto but iv been reading that even though it blocks DHT. It also reduces test levels???


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Listen to Mars advice mate as there's a reason he is a Mod......I have personally run PC and its gtg but like you have been told you need to run it at 100mg ed to get the results you desire mate!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

PHHead said:


> Listen to Mars advice mate as there's a reason he is a Mod......I have personally run PC and its gtg but like you have been told you need to run it at 100mg ed to get the results you desire mate!


but what about the hairloss advice he seeks?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> but what about the hairloss advice he seeks?


I don't know mate, maybe try the barbers....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PHHead said:


> I don't know mate, maybe try the barbers....


Haha


----------



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

Haaa the barbers lol. Well if anyone does know then kindly input your advice


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

A.J. said:


> Haaa the barbers lol. Well if anyone does know then kindly input your advice


my advice, don't worry about it, unless all the blokes in your family are bald lol, seriously.


----------



## Robboxuk (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi All,

Its good to hear PC is all ok. Has anyone heard of WINNI V ? is this stuff real ive done abit of research, and yes you can read to much so I just take the basics. Ive read this oral is pretty amazing & yeah of course thats what buyers want to hear....Would be good to know if anyone has some feed back.....Ive always trained in some way weights - fighting - I( suffer with injurys just back on the weights after 18 months out and 3 stone fatter lol....


----------



## SammyM1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

100mg a day is fine!


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

Var was fine on my hairline.


----------



## steviemo10 (Jan 24, 2013)

Iv been trying to get feedback but getting nowhere!! Last chance saloon lol

Im thinking and been advised to run anavar and proviron together (PCT chlomid/nolva)...do these dosages need to be equal? secondly Im mainly looking to build my chest as no matter what iv done I cant pop it out so steroids seem the only option?

I train hard and i am in ok shape but like most I want to get a little more buff and trim up. Finally I play football so dont want it to interfere with that...Iv heard about cramps etc?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I would say a minimum 70-80 var ED for beneficial results, you are quite light so that would be a reasonable dose.

For PCT I would use clomid and nolva.

Clomid 100mg ed for 3 weeks, nolva 20mg ed for 3 weeks.


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

I ran anavar for the last 6 weeks of a previous cycle. It did next to nothing for weight gain/size but it made me a lot stronger in the gym and for that reason I liked it. I ran it at 75mg/day but it was supplementing a cycle not the prime compound.


----------



## Elchicanoloco (May 17, 2016)

Hi guys just started 3 days on var from problem, they were brown 10mg, has any of you had headrushes, palpitations etc or like you on some pre workout, I know it's legit as my bodybuilder mate uses them plus other gear, I'm 1St timer and on only 30mg a day due to how I feel, any feedback welcome


----------

